

The attack of the MOOCs - nopinsight
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21582001-army-new-online-courses-scaring-wits-out-traditional-universities-can-they

======
denzil_correa
Recently, San Jose university put its partnership with Udacity on hold citing
"disappointing student outcome".

[http://www.insidehighered.com/news/2013/07/18/citing-
disappo...](http://www.insidehighered.com/news/2013/07/18/citing-
disappointing-student-outcomes-san-jose-state-pauses-work-udacity)

------
jjindev
In MOOC "hype" and "backlash" I see echoes of early open source.

